# Ser laico



## Alma Shofner

¿Han usado o escuchado el adjetivo laico en conversaciones comunes? Una compañera de trabajo mencionó algo así como: "a nosotros los laicos" y me llamó la atención. Yo relaciono lo de laico con el tipo de educación que tenemos en México, no lo uso como adjetivo para describir personas.
¿Cuál es su experiencia con este adjetivo?
Gracias, buen fin de semana a todos y saludos


----------



## mirx

Alma Shofner said:


> ¿Han usado o escuchado el adjetivo laico en conversaciones comunes? Una compañera de trabajo mencionó algo así como: "a nosotros los laicos" y me llamó la atención. Yo relaciono lo de laico con el tipo de educación que tenemos en México, no lo uso como adjetivo para describir personas.
> ¿Cuál es su experiencia con este adjetivo?
> Gracias, buen fin de semana a todos y saludos


 
Sí es común Alma. 

Se usa mucho para contrastar a los clérigos con los que no formamos parte de ninguna orden religiosa.


----------



## Alma Shofner

mirx said:


> Sí es común Alma.
> 
> Se usa mucho para contrastar a los clérigos con los que no formamos parte de ninguna orden religiosa.


 
¿O sea que cuando uno se refiere a la mayoría exceptuando a los padres, monjes, etc. que pertenecen a una orden religiosa?

A mí me llamó la atención porque es la primera vez que alguien me dice eso de "a nosotros los laicos"

Gracias , mirx


----------



## piraña utria

Alma Shofner said:


> ¿O sea que cuando uno se refiere a la mayoría exceptuando a los padres, monjes, etc. que pertenecen a una orden religiosa?
> 
> A mí me llamó la atención porque es la primera vez que alguien me dice eso de "a nosotros los laicos"
> 
> Gracias , mirx


 
Hola, amigos.

Coincido con Mirx. Creo en todo caso que solamente tiene sentido esa expresión entre católicos.

Saludos,


----------



## Kerena

Sí, efectivamente, laico es todo aquel creyente católico que no forma parte del clero o la clase sacerdotal. Aunque el término se extiende también a aquellas instituciones, organizaciones y Estados que buscan la independencia de cualquier relación con cualquier religión, como principio de la democracia, permitiendo que cada individuo dentro de la sociedad tenga sus propias convicciones, sin que haya ningún tipo de imposición dogmática. Por ello se habla del Estado laico o de  la educación laica.

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Kerena said:


> Sí, efectivamente, laico es todo aquel creyente católico que no forma parte del clero o la clase sacerdotal. Aunque el término se extiende también a aquellas instituciones, organizaciones y Estados que buscan la independencia de cualquier relación con cualquier religión, como principio de la democracia, permitiendo que cada individuo dentro de la sociedad tenga sus propias convicciones, sin que haya ningún tipo de imposición dogmática. Por ello se habla del Estado laico o de la educación laica.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ese era el concepto que yo tenía de laico. El de la educación laica como una separación del estado y la religión. De alguna manera lo relacioné con un una separación de la religión y cuando leí "a nosotros los laicos" pensé que yo no estaba separada de la religión, si soy católica apostólica y remona o algo así.
Ahora entiendo que es a los católicos que no pertenecen al clero. ¿Estoy en lo correcto? Espero que sí.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo
Alma


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Las dos acepciones de laico las explicó muy bien Kerena. La segunda que ella explica se corresponde con laicismo como sustantivo:
*laicismo.*
(De _laico_).
*1. *m. Doctrina que defiende la independencia del hombre o de la sociedad, y más particularmente del Estado, respecto de cualquier organización o confesión religiosa. (DRAE)


  El Moliner también reconoce laicidad:
*laicidad* f. Cualidad de laico.

Hay católicos que tratan estos dos términos como fenómenos distintos. En resumidas cuentas, dicen que laicidad es un Estado aconfesional pero con total tolerancia y que da completa libertad para la práctica de cualquier religión. Reservan el término laicismo para un Estado que además de ser aconfesional, coarta la práctica religiosa (ejemplo: cuando el gobierno francés prohibió el uso del velo islámico en los colegios).
Saludos


----------



## didakticos

En la Constitución Política de mi país (que ya va siendo hora de cambiarla, ¡ejem!) dice que uno de los requisitos para poder ser Presidente de la República es "ser del estado laico" (no recuerdo el artículo y me da pereza guglearlo ahora). Por eso es que comprendí perfectamente el sentido de la frase que nos ofreció Alma al principio de este hilo.

¡Saludes!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muchas gracias por sus aportes. Ya no me voy a sentir tan raro cuando me digan que soy parte del grupo de los laicos. 
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Alma Shofner said:


> Ahora entiendo que es a los católicos que no pertenecen al clero. ¿Estoy en lo correcto? Espero que sí.


Finalmente así se usa en España también, con el sentido de *seglar*.


----------



## didakticos

Namarne said:


> Finalmente así se usa en España también, con el sentido de *seglar*.


 
Gracias a Namarne recordé que la frase que se usa en la Constitución de mi país es de hecho "ser del estado seglar".

Perdón por el lapsus.


----------



## 0scar

Si los laicos/seglares son solo los católicos "civiles", ¿ hay una palabra equivalente para los no católicos "civiles".

Del mismo modo, si "clero" son los católicos "uniformados", ¿hay una palabra   equivalente  para el conjunto de rabinos, ayatolás, etc.?


----------



## Argónida

Namarne said:


> Finalmente así se usa en España también, con el sentido de *seglar*.


 
¿Sí? Confieso mi ignorancia, pero yo sólo uso laico, como ya ha dicho alguien, para referirme al Estado o a las instituciones, y siempre he creído que era un sinónimo de aconfesional, es decir, al margen de cualquier religión.


----------



## Namarne

Argónida said:


> ¿Sí? Confieso mi ignorancia, pero yo sólo uso laico, como ya ha dicho alguien, para referirme al Estado o a las instituciones, y siempre he creído que era un sinónimo de aconfesional, es decir, al margen de cualquier religión.


Yo creo que lo he oído en los dos sentidos en que lo define el DRAE: 


> *laico**, ca**.*
> (Del lat. _laĭcus_).
> * 1.     * adj. Que no tiene órdenes clericales. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.     * adj. Independiente de cualquier organización o confesión religiosa. _Estado laico._ _Enseñanza laica._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> *seglar**.*
> (Del lat. _saeculāris_).
> * 1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la vida, estado o costumbre del siglo o mundo.
> * 2.     * adj. Que no tiene órdenes clericales. U. t. c. s.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Hay una acepción en que coinciden las definiciones.


----------



## Argónida

Sí, sí, si ya digo que confieso mi ignorancia. Concretamente yo hubiera jurado que laico es su definición número 2, ni idea de la número 1. Y en el caso de seglar precisamente hubiera dado la definición número 2 pero no la número 1. Por eso no sabía de la coincidencia que bien señalas.

Hala, ya me puedo acostar hoy que ya he aprendido una cosa más


----------



## piraña utria

0scar said:


> Si los laicos/seglares son solo los católicos "civiles", ¿ hay una palabra equivalente para los no católicos "civiles".
> 
> Del mismo modo, si "clero" son los católicos "uniformados", ¿hay una palabra   equivalente  para el conjunto de rabinos, ayatolás, etc.?



Hola, Oscar.

Creo que "religioso" a secas.

Nam, no había detallado lo que dice el DRAE; tal vez ellos son un poco menos ortodoxos en esa materia. 

Pensaría en todo caso que acá en Colombia las denominaciones cristianas no católicas no le digan "laico" a aquellos que no son "pastores"; puede ser una mera "conjetura".

Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

piraña utria said:


> Hola, Oscar.
> 
> Creo que "religioso" a secas.


 
Piraña, con permiso de Oscar creo que lo que preguntaba era precisamente la denominación para los civiles no religiosos y no católicos tampoco (ateos, por ejemplo). Yo me hago la misma pregunta.


----------



## Namarne

Yo también me la hago. Pero quizá no tiene mucho sentido, no sé, sólo especulo y "conjeturo" cosas.  Pero si no existe una religión para la sociedad como tal, ¿no serían sencillamente *ciudadanos*? Así se han llamado tradicionalmente en algunos ambientes. (Bueno, no sé si sería lo mismo).


----------



## Pinairun

¿Sería muy exagerado añadir "librepensadores"?


----------



## Argónida

Namarne said:


> Yo también me la hago. Pero quizá no tiene mucho sentido, no sé, sólo especulo y "conjeturo" cosas.  Pero si no existe una religión para la sociedad como tal, ¿no serían sencillamente *ciudadanos*? Así se han llamado tradicionalmente en algunos ambientes. (Bueno, no sé si sería lo mismo).


 
Si el término proviene de la tradición católica, supongo que sólo se contemplaba la posibilidad de que los ciudadanos fueran católicos, religiosos o no, pero católicos. Los otros serían moros y esas otras cosas de segunda categoría. Lo de ateos ya ni se contemplaba la posibilidad.

_Nótese por favor el tono irónico del comentario, aunque con su fondo serio, para que nadie se sienta ofendido._


----------



## piraña utria

Argónida said:


> Piraña, con permiso de Oscar creo que lo que preguntaba era precisamente la denominación para los civiles no religiosos y no católicos tampoco (ateos, por ejemplo). Yo me hago la misma pregunta.



Hola, Argónida.

Bueno, yo leí lo contrario. Me parece que "creyente" puede ser la más cercana en el evento que tú resaltas, entonces. ¡Qué lío! 

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno, como podrán darse cuenta, es un poco confuso. Cuando yo lo escuché pensé "hey yo soy creyente, yo soy católica (social) nacida y criada dentro de la religión católica" Por un momento pensé que eso de laico era como con la educación, una separación con la iglesia. 
Me gustó esa definición de que dentro de la religión católica los laicos son los que no son parte del clero. Entonces vino la siguiente pregunta y ¿qué pasa con los miembros de otras religiones? Si no son parte de su cuerpo religioso militante? son laicos? O lo de laico es exclusivo para la religión católica?
mmm
Interesante. Alguien debe de saber si el laico es en general para todas las religiones o sólo aplicable a la religión católica. Lo malo es que en México la mayoría, al menos casi el 80% somos católicos, así que es difícil saber cómo se les llama a los de otras religiones que no son parte del cuerpo ¿clerical? 
En rin, muchas gracias por sus aportes y según yo ya todo estaba super bien claro. Cuando menos ya sé lo que significa en la religión católica y entiendo lo que mi compañera quiso decir. De todos modos le voy a preguntar que carajos quiso decir con eso.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo,
Alma


----------



## 0scar

Hice la pregunta porque a pesar de lo que dice la RAE _clero_ ampliamente se usa como sinónimo de grupo de religiosos de cualquier tipo.

Por esos son tan comunes expresiones como "el clero católico", "el clero musulmán", etc.

Así "clero católico" no suena redundante, a pesar de que lo es, porque existe la necesidad práctica de que esa palabra no solo se refiera a los católicos.


En la misma línea creo que si uno no lo analiza con el diccionario en la mano es fácil aceptar que _laico_ significa gente que no pertenece a ningún grupo religioso.


----------



## clares3

"...denominación para los civiles no religiosos y no católicos..."
En la medida en que es un concepto elaborado por la tradición católica para contemplar el mundo desde ella, el término correcto sería "infieles": agrupa a todos los no creyentes. Lo utiliza también la tradición islámica para distinguir a los fieles musulmanes del resto del mundo. Los judíos, para ese mismo concepto, utilizan el término "gentiles".


----------



## Namarne

En cambio a mí "infieles" no me parece nada correcto, al contrario, me suena muy despectivo, lo diga quien lo diga.  (De hecho yo sólo lo he oído en películas y novelas. No quiero decir que no se utilizara, pero, como término en sentido propio, no creo que se use mucho en la actualidad).


----------



## clares3

Creo haber incluido en el post que se trata de un término acuñado para consumo interno del ámbito católico y en ningún caso he sostenido que sea de uso común. Era común hace 30/40 años, al menos en España, cuando el predominio de lo católico alcanzaba a casi el 90% de la población; entonces no sólo era común sino que también lo eran términos como hereje, cismático y algunos otros, hoy en desuso. De ahí a que deba desaparecer el término porque a alguien le parezca ofensivo va un trecho enorme.


----------



## Namarne

Ah, ya, entendí mal, disculpa. Pensé que decías que desde la óptica católica el término correcto debería ser "infieles", qué tontería...


----------



## clares3

"Pensé que decías que desde la óptica católica el término correcto debería ser "infieles", qué tontería..."
Es exactamenter lo que quise decir y dije; y no es que debería, es que es.


----------



## Namarne

clares3 said:


> Es exactamenter lo que quise decir y dije; y no es que debería, es que es.


Pues no sé, será que me gustan los matices, pero yo veo diferencias entre las definiciones de "laico" y de "infiel". Bastantes. Pero bueno, nada, si tú dices que "es que es", será que será. 
Entonces, según tu criterio, ¿un movimiento de laicos que trabaja en una parroquia debería llamarse: "agrupación de infieles católicos" en lugar de "agrupación de laicos"? ¿No te parece un poco raro? Quizá lo entiendo mal. Ahora que si es que es...


----------



## clares3

el post #24 empieza con las siguientes palabras: "...denominación para los civiles no religiosos y no católicos...", (nada que ver con laico) propuesto por Argónida. Mi respuesta es a esa pregunta. 
El DRAE da para infiel esta definición:* 
2.     * adj. Que no profesa la fe considerada como verdadera. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Calambur

"LEGO, del lat. LAICUS 'que no es clérigo', 'propio del que no es clérigo', y este del griego [...] 'perteneciente al pueblo', 'profano', derivado de [...] 'pueblo'. 1a. doc.: Berceo.
Es ya frecuente en la Edad Media (J.Manuel, J.Ruiz, etc.). El duplicado culto _laico_ aparece como anticuado en Acad. 1843 y fue ya de uso común en el S. XIX.
Deriv. Lega. Laical. Laicismo. Laicizar; laicización."

Eso dice Corominas (ed. Berna, 1954). 
(A _laicus_ le falta el acento, que aquí no encuentro; y [...] indica que falta la cita en griego).

No sé si esto sirve o no, pero me parece que la etimología encierra en sí las diferentes formas en que ahora se usa LAICO.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> el post #24 empieza con las siguientes palabras: "...denominación para los civiles no religiosos y no católicos...", (nada que ver con laico) propuesto por Argónida. Mi respuesta es a esa pregunta.
> El DRAE da para infiel esta definición:
> *2. *adj. Que no profesa la fe considerada como verdadera. U. t. c. s.


 
El DRA también dice:
3. *civil*. adj. Que no es militar ni eclesiástico o religioso.

Así que yo entiendo que para definir a *"no religiosos y no católicos"*, con *"civiles"* alcanza (y de paso es un término "neutral", para que nadie se sienta tocado).

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

En el intento de ser neutral he buscado una información en que se use el término infiel y he encontrado la siguiente: "El odio que sienten los islamistas a los kafirs –cafres- infieles (no-musulmanes) es aún mayor."
He sustituido infieles por civiles y la frase ya no significa lo mismo porque ahora dice que los islamistas odian a todos los que no son militares ni eclesiásticos ni religiosos; es decir, que odian a todo el mundo menos a los militares, a los eclesiásticos y a los religiosos. ¿Era eso lo que decía la frase inicial, la de los infieles?


----------



## Calambur

*clares3:*
Pues yo digo que para definir "no religiosos y no católicos", con "civiles" alcanza, y que es un término sin carga ideológica, como sí lo es infiel.

No digo que lo único que significa “civil” es "no religiosos y no católicos". Si te fijás en mi post anterior (#32) verás que cito solo la 3ª. acepción del DRAE.

Por lo demás, en el #24, el de la frase inicial donde mencionás “infieles”, vos decís:
"...denominación para los civiles no religiosos y no católicos..."
En la medida en que es un concepto elaborado por la tradición católica para contemplar el mundo desde ella, el término correcto sería "infieles": agrupa a todos los no creyentes.

Y en el ejemplo que das ahora te referís a los islamitas. Así que no te entiendo.

Por lo demás, el DRAE dice:
*civil.*
(Del lat. _civilis_).
1. adj. ciudadano (II perteneciente a la ciudad o a los ciudadanos).
2. adj. Sociable, urbano, atento.
3. adj. Que no es militar ni eclesiástico o religioso. _Aviación civil. Cementerio civil._
4. adj. _Der_. Perteneciente o relativo a las relaciones e intereses privados en orden al estado de las personas, régimen de la familia, sucesiones, condición de los bienes, contratos y responsabilidad por daños. _Ley, acción, pleito, demanda civil._
5. adj. _Der_. Se dice de las autoridades laicas y de sus funciones, en oposición a las de la Iglesia, como también por contraste con las propias de la organización militar.
6. adj. ant. Grosero, ruin, mezquino, vil.
7. m. coloq. guardia civil (II individuo de la Guardia Civil).

De modo que si en tu ejemplo…
"El odio que sienten los islamistas a los kafirs –cafres- infieles (no-musulmanes) es aún mayor."
...reemplazás “infieles” por “ciudadanos” (que aparece en la primera acepción del DRAE), quedaría algo así:

"El odio que sienten los islamistas a los ciudadanos no-musulmanes es aún mayor.", lo cual, seguramente, se acerca bastante al sentido del ejemplo por vos dado.

Claro está que si vas a decirme que ciudadanos de una Nación son los que tienen el pasaporte extendido por esa Nación…, pues pensaría que esto se está yendo del tema.


----------



## clares3

"Lo utiliza también la tradición islámica para distinguir a los fieles musulmanes del resto del mundo. Los judíos, para ese mismo concepto, utilizan el término "gentiles"."
Esta parte del post 24 puede obrar el milagro y que se entienda el sentido de lo por mí sostenido cuando definí infiel y su uso.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Oigan chicos, ¿entonces en qué quedamos? 
En cuanto vea a mi compañera le voy a preguntar que si que quiso decir con eso de "a nosotros los laicos" porque yo, en primer lugar ni soy infiel y ni estoy en contra de la iglesia. 

Lo que según yo había entendido es que dentro de un grupo religioso, laicos son los que no son parte del clero o de los que ocupan un puesto dentro de esa organización religiosa. Algo así.

Les agradezco mucho sus aportaciones, 
Saludos 
Alma


----------

